# Something you might not see every day



## Logan (Feb 13, 2014)

how about people post some pictures of things they think are uncommon or unique to their area or hard to capture? 

from my neck of the woods here's a big Sikorsky at work and the ever popular fighting eagle trifecta. eagles arent really hard to find you just have to go to the dump or the fish fertilizer place, but they dont usually get this worked up or let you get this close, and maybe some people here don't get to see them as much as i do?


----------

